# Audio Thread!!!!



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

come on everybody lets hear what your voice is like.....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

uh... you created this thread, and didnt even have the decency to START it!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> uh... you created this thread, and didnt even have the decency to START it!










lets here your bloody english innes


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah, you limey bastard!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol I would if I knew how to upload a sound file on here


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

My NY Voice
MY MUGSHOT 

Well, I figured I would test this out and be the first one.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garygny said:


> My NY Voice
> 
> Well, I figured I would test this out and be the first one.










how do you save and add audio files?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

garygny said:


> My NY Voice
> 
> Well, I figured I would test this out and be the first one.


 hehe u could be an announcer :nod:


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> garygny said:
> 
> 
> > My NY Voice
> ...


Your computer should have a (Sound Recorder). Then you need a good website to host it like this one.......
http://www.logged.org/files/?function=list

Below is the sound recorder file I think. I hope this helps.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garygny said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > garygny said:
> ...


 thanks, I'll get on it tommorrow


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ive talked to Innes on the phone...he's VERY english to say the least.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

garygny you sound like david blane lol :rasp:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

garygny said:


> My NY Voice
> MY MUGSHOT & VOICE
> 
> Well, I figured I would test this out and be the first one.










ny represent


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

you can attach .wav files to posts. I sound like a hick....dont I Karen?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> you can attach .wav files to posts. I sound like a hick....dont I Karen?


 but how do I make these files in the first place?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> you can attach .wav files to posts. I sound like a hick....dont I Karen?


 If thats what a hick sounds like then....









You actually have no accent, but you do have a deep voice same with Drew.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

AAARRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im not a scoundrel


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im not a scoundrel


 possibly not, but Mike is


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..you bloody sex pistol...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> lol..you bloody sex pistol...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> you can attach .wav files to posts. I sound like a hick....dont I Karen?


 it says I cant


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes we finally get to hear what you sound like, gargyny's didn't work. 
I told you Karen you was a playa.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Innes we finally get to hear what you sound like, gargyny's didn't work.
> I told you Karen you was a playa.:rasp:


 Playa?! Whats this you speak of?! Im no _playa_


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Innes said:


> AAARRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


 Hahahahahahaha thanks for the laugh man, English people speake soooo funny :rasp:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes you are


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > lol..you bloody sex pistol...


 didn't you ever here sid vicious say that...

bloody bullocks with you english folks


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Innes said:


> AAARRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!












I have no mic, or i would upload something.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 yeah, but why am I like that?

"bloody hell its nothing like me"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy link


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

damnit innes ... i think its just your mic...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> damnit innes ... i think its just your mic...


 what is?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

come on people - more voices!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> damnit innes ... i think its just your mic...


 Nope thats really his voice


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

im gonna do one yorkshire style lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Lol surprised you didn't say yanks innes. I have no mic.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > damnit innes ... i think its just your mic...
> ...


 heres a handy link


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think I just got a woody.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I think I just got a woody.


 you just gave one to me


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 hahahahahaha


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

This is my first time doing anything like this I hope it works...
http://www.logged.org/files/?function=view&id=674








Ryan


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Ooooh baby!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

anstey said:


> This is my first time doing anything like this I hope it works...
> http://www.logged.org/files/?function=view&id=674
> 
> 
> ...


 mostly static.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

anstey said:


> This is my first time doing anything like this I hope it works...
> http://www.logged.org/files/?function=view&id=674
> 
> 
> ...


 it is very quiet and hard to understand









10 bonus points for effort though


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im not sure if I have a mic on my computer, accually im almost positive I don't


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

anstey said:


> This is my first time doing anything like this I hope it works...
> http://www.logged.org/files/?function=view&id=674
> 
> 
> ...


 static


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Submitted by thePACK


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Submitted by thePACK


 That is soo NOT thePACK. But damn thats funny!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted by thePACK
> ...


lol your right, it is really Al


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have one if someone can host it for me, im having trouble uploading it.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I have one if someone can host it for me, im having trouble uploading it.


 Here is a link to a website that offers a good free hosting service. This is the one I reccomended earlier in the thread.
http://www.logged.org/files/?function=list


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

damn...this is crazy...


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

Garygny,

You owe me a coke and a computer screen........








That mugshot is too funny. I spit coke all over the place when he started singing!!

Too funny!! Thanks for that!! I will be laughing all day!!

Adam


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> damn...this is crazy...


 lets hear your best jim morrison impression!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i wanna hear juda talk some danish!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted by thePACK
> ...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > damn...this is crazy...
> ...


 I would love too...but I don't have a microphone on my comp...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.logged.org/files/?function=view&id=678

keep in mind I had no microphone, I had to use a set of headphones as a mic. (it does work :nod: )


----------

